# Now they are backing off



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

First they say a "birth certificate" exists and they will prove it. Then they acknowledge that a certificate of birth can be registered by anyone, but they offer it as proof the same as a "birth certificate" which is a legal document. Then they think an entire nation should take the word of one person, their Hawaiian health director. 
Notice this statement:


> Hawaii's privacy laws have long barred the release of a certified birth certificate to anyone who doesn't have a tangible interest.


All, and any individual citizen has an interest in if their president is a citizen or not. Also, fulfilling the requirements of our constitution I would say is a tangible interest. Taking one persons word for it is foolish beyond belief. We need to write a new book about this man called "The Audacity of Arrogance".



> Hawaii law bars release of Obama birth info
> HONOLULU - A privacy law that shields birth certificates has prompted Democratic Gov. Neil Abercrombie to abandon efforts to dispel claims that President Barack Obama was born outside Hawaii, his office says.
> 
> State Attorney General David Louie told the governor that privacy laws bar him from disclosing an individual's birth documentation without the person's consent, Abercrombie spokeswoman Donalyn Dela Cruz said Friday.
> ...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Check this out!

http://patriotupdate.com/2259/shock-hawaii-gov-admits-there-are-no-obama-birth-records-in-hawaii


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks. When this is brought up the only defense liberals have is make fun of people and call them "birthers". What is wrong with asking proof of citizenship. It's required under the constitution, and anyone who questions it should be given proof. Proof is not one, perhaps extreme partisan, politician or state employee telling an entire nation that yes Obama is a citizen. If it turns out untrue the person who verified it should spend life in prison for treason.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ShineRunner here is more information. Darn it looks like Arizona has a lot smarter people than we do. I think more states need to do this.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BORN IN THE USA?
> 
> Game-changer! Arizona to pass 2012 eligibility law
> ...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I sure am glad that NC went Republican this cycle. Maybe some of the nuts that voted for big o have learned their lesson! First time in 100 years that both houses are Republican controlled.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> (AP) HONOLULU - Interim Hawaii Health Director Dr. Neal Palafox abruptly quit Wednesday, the first of new Gov. Neil Abercrombie's Cabinet appointees to leave.
> 
> The reason for Palafox's resignation was a mystery, and he wouldn't say whether he was asked to resign.


The guy perhaps refused to make a fake birth certificate. Isn't it his office in charge of such things?


----------

